# De with icsi or Ds?



## kmilla (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Peter
I'm new here but have been reading your advice for a while now. Thankyou so much for a such a valuable service!

I'm 42, DP is 47 we have had 3 m/c after IVF/ICSI and are now moving on to DE. Do you have any thoughts on whether ICSI can cause m/c. All our tests have come back normal (apart from motility and morphology issues) but all 3 pregnancies failed within 10 weeks (advised probably due to old eggs). Should we consider DS as well as DE to maximise our chances?
Thanks, Kmilla


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

kmilla said:


> Hi Peter
> I'm new here but have been reading your advice for a while now. Thankyou so much for a such a valuable service!
> 
> My pleasure
> ...


----------

